# Twisted Whiskerz Sandusky Bay Tournament



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

Tournament Announcement-Twisted Whiskerz Sandusky Bay Tournament!!! Saturday July 21, 2012 8PM-8AM Sign up at 7pm at Shelby Street Ramp Flathead Pot has Carried over!!! For further details if needed feel free to message us here or visit our FB page or www.twistedwhiskerz.com

Flathead Pot Carried over 2 previous events!!!!

$40.00 Entry Fee


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

you ever going to post the atwood results


----------



## VanDammit (Sep 3, 2008)

negs said:


> you ever going to post the atwood results


1-Skip Martin & Chrissy Jones 34.74
2-Denny & Derrick Ross 30.12
3-Chad Keyser & Jim Shaw 28.78
Big Fish 8.70


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Who's the director? I was under the assumption that Nate was TW's director. Unless this is Nate. Wasn't able to find a contact number through the site. (surprising)

Does the lake APPEAR to be fishable? How was the report from your SCOUTS? And are the areas WHERE YOU usually fish have enough water so you can compete?

BTW. My grandmother just finished a super cape for the OGF balding super midget. God Bless her kind thoughtful heart.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

VanDammit said:


> 1-Skip Martin & Chrissy Jones 34.74
> 2-Denny & Derrick Ross 30.12
> 3-Chad Keyser & Jim Shaw 28.78
> Big Fish 8.70


thanks bud:F


----------

